# Compatible fittings?



## arudam (Mar 23, 2019)

$43 shipping to canada ouch


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't imagine a plumbing supply place can't get you what you need? 

Either way, you are building a pool and you are worrying about the price? Cheap wont be cheap when you have to dig everything up again.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arudam (Mar 23, 2019)

I can do 2 45s together for $4 a corner which is now the plan. ive been told what i want doesnt exist in canada by multiple suppliers, which is why i posted asking about the first fitting. By no means have i cheaped out to as of yet on the pool but im not about to spend almost a grand on elbows that would be plain dumb


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Not schedule 80.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

arudam said:


> $43 shipping to canada ouch


Divided by how many fittings?


----------



## arudam (Mar 23, 2019)

Good call, i just assumed each without thinking. ill check that out thanks


----------



## arudam (Mar 23, 2019)

that last ebay link is 2.5" also, back to everyone i find in 2" is dwv. and thanks for the help and suggestions so far everyone


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

arudam said:


> that last ebay link is 2.5" also, back to everyone i find in 2" is dwv. and thanks for the help and suggestions so far everyone


If they have 2.5” they probably have 2” as well.


----------



## arudam (Mar 23, 2019)

i sent them an email! see what they say


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

arudam said:


> I can do 2 45s together for $4 a corner which is now the plan. ive been told what i want doesnt exist in canada by multiple suppliers, which is why i posted asking about the first fitting. By no means have i cheaped out to as of yet on the pool but im not about to spend almost a grand on elbows that would be plain dumb


How do they do what you want to do then? If you called a pool installation company, what would they use.

Not being snarky, just curious. If they dont have what you are trying to do, maybe there is a reason?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arudam (Mar 23, 2019)

Most use the flexible hose, and most pool builders wouldnt care about using a sharp 90. Im building my pool to be as energy efficient as possible, using the most efficient equipment. Its built with insulated concrete forums, even running hydronic floor heat thru a custom made wood boiler. So basically a sharp 90 would work, 2-45s would be better, but a long sweep 90 would IMO kick ass. Not to say it would be worth it in the end but at least i can say i did my best


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Fill straight pipe with sand, use a blanket PVC heater and bend it to the radius you want.


----------



## arudam (Mar 23, 2019)

I kinda like that idea as long as it doesnt take away strength, but really youd think it should be stronger by eliminating a glue joint. I guess the purpose of sand would be to keep the pipe from compressing into the bend?



Leo G said:


> Fill straight pipe with sand, use a blanket PVC heater and bend it to the radius you want.


----------



## arudam (Mar 23, 2019)

Well the company on the previous ebay link with 2.5" doesnt carry a 2", the other company i found cant tell me the schedule of it because they are a distributor not the manufacturer ( WOW Brutal )

Im going to bend them, found a few great tips on youtube. thanks for all the help and suggestions by everyone!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

arudam said:


> Well the company on the previous ebay link with 2.5" doesnt carry a 2", the other company i found cant tell me the schedule of it because they are a distributor not the manufacturer ( WOW Brutal )
> 
> Im going to bend them, found a few great tips on youtube. thanks for all the help and suggestions by everyone!


Anytime I needed weird PVC fittings I went here:

http://canusplastics.com/materials/tubes/


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Leo G said:


> Fill straight pipe with sand, use a blanket PVC heater and bend it to the radius you want.





arudam said:


> Well the company on the previous ebay link with 2.5" doesnt carry a 2", the other company i found cant tell me the schedule of it because they are a distributor not the manufacturer ( WOW Brutal )
> 
> Im going to bend them, found a few great tips on youtube. thanks for all the help and suggestions by everyone!


I win!! :clap::clap:

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

You win until the outside of the bend blows out because it got thinner due to the stretching. :whistling:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Nope, he loses.:whistling

If you do it correctly the outer wall stays the same thickness and the inner wall get fatter. Don't stretch the outer bend, compress the inner bend.


----------



## arudam (Mar 23, 2019)

you guys fight this out and let me know who wins lol


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

No fighting here, just pointing out potential.

I've heat-bent my share of PVC, but I draw the line if it's getting buried. I want that up to factory specs.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Go big on the pipe, the lower the power needed for set GPM flow....

A little math will tell the trade off between hp cost per year vs. plant/install cost of the different plumbing diameters. 

Maybe leave room for larger filters/ upgrades?
Design around the PSI loss of the filter system if it is full flow, Set pump in "well" pit for gravity prime, fewer feet of piping, a piece of 3' or meter sized concrete culvert on end, I'd use large enough for the heater and gas/electric controls all together.

Are you trying to build an exercise pool?


----------



## arudam (Mar 23, 2019)

Im running 2" pipe, many people just run 1.5" but all the newer equipment is coming out with 2" connections now. i dont see a purpose to running any bigger than 2" if you consider for example the restriction at the jet outlet or even the ball valves can already only pass so much water?

Ive purchased the biggest filter possible, oversized by 1/3 to my size, as well as i maxed out my pump size at 3hp just for fun but its a variable speed so i wont be running at max anyways. 

I also made my pumphouse only 3 feet from the pool so the plumbing is very minimal as well i added one more return line/jet over what was "standard". the pump house floor is level with the pool deck so very minimal "lift" required by the pump but had i heard of the recessed idea for the pump prior i certainly would have done it.

I built the pool using ICF logix blocks, so having the R value will significantly increase usage time, as well as the wood (plus electric backup) boiler to run the floor heat i figure it should be pretty efficient as well as consistent heat not just the top half will be warm.

And as much as i should exercise, its for the kids lol but i may float around on occasion with a beer or 2


----------



## kloiks (Jul 8, 2019)

Why pour concrete over plumbing that is GOING to FAIL?


----------



## arudam (Mar 23, 2019)

your a little late to the party. when i ask for opinions i give worst case scenarios. i didnt pour concrete over, but i wanted opinions on something that would last as if it was.

To add to how this turned out, its pretty easy to heat and bend the pvc, to do a 90 degree bend it takes a big corner, turned out well


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

The vast majority of home owned pools i've been around are only used a few years, mostly during a family's pre-drivers license age of its kids...

the large weekly/monthly labor/$$ costs plus the very large heating costs on uncovered pools leads to shorter seasons then finally the pool getting too septic to swim in..

Keep the dirt and biomatter out of the pool water for cheap operation, cover the pool always when out of use to gain heat /reduce heat loss.

have a shower house very near the water, always use it.

consider special filters for the various skin care greases.

I'd consider salt based pool chemistry instead of chlorine based biocides...

Enjoy the money pit. Keep records and you'll know when to fill it in, or turn it into a cement pond


----------



## arudam (Mar 23, 2019)

Fouthgeneration said:


> The vast majority of home owned pools i've been around are only used a few years, mostly during a family's pre-drivers license age of its kids...
> 
> the large weekly/monthly labor/$$ costs plus the very large heating costs on uncovered pools leads to shorter seasons then finally the pool getting too septic to swim in..
> 
> ...



Didnt your momma teach you any manners


----------

